# Farm for sale Central Oregon



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Its official... My brother has listed our old homeplace for sale. The log house our daddy built in 1946 still looks about like it did when I lived there sixty years ago, cept someone has covered up most of the logs with metal roofing. You can see pics and get all the details here: http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/Madras_OR_97741_M28706-02170?row=1


----------



## vmannam12 (Dec 27, 2014)

Very nice property. I wish I had that kind of money to buy. Good luck.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Man, it isn't often you see "Madras" listed anywhere on the internet. LOL. I lived there for a time, and still have family out there. Looks nice!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice. Never been to that area but the photos look great


----------



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

It looks nice and quiet however I have never been West of Louisiana, what kind of weather and vegetable growth does Oregon and how far is it from Salem, OR, which I have family in?


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Madras is in the Oregon high desert, probably 3 hours from Salem. Much less rain than Salem, hotter summers, colder winters. There is agribusiness there, but mostly cattle or grains as it is very dry and has to be heavily irrigated. Beautiful country though.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Timberrr said:


> Madras is in the Oregon high desert, probably 3 hours from Salem. Much less rain than Salem, hotter summers, colder winters. There is agribusiness there, but mostly cattle or grains as it is very dry and has to be heavily irrigated. Beautiful country though.


Yeppers, its in the desert and requires irrigation to be some of the most productive farmland in the US. This farm has more than ample water rights and is indeed highly productive because of it. I agree its a lot colder in the winter than Salem which is on the west side of Cascades. Summer temps are also higher, but there is traditionally a nice breeze that makes the heat much more bearable than one might think. Having nine snow capped mountains to look at an hour or so away seems to help too. In answer to Johnny's question about veggies.... most any kind of veggie you want can be grown there. Dear ol dad raised peas, and beans, taters along with carrot seed, clover seed and for several years had the place in peppermint. Our last tenant has been raising hay and doing quite well with that.... well enough that he managed to save up enough to buy his own farm a bit further north.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Sale pending as of today! (feb 9)

Gotta call from the realtor with an acceptable offer. Hope everything goes forward without a hitch.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, that didnt work... two days before closing our buyer got cold feet and backed out.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

IF I wasn't over here in God's country I would be over there. We grew the same crops here as there, it was easier/cheaper here. About 1/2 the water needed/wk. But I love it over there, different, drier. Here, on the west side of the Willamette Valley we get water from rivers, wells are more east of the Willamette river. Another great farming area in Oregon is just east of La Grande, almost all well irrigated there. Of course there is the Columbia basin, not as easy/cheap as you have to lift the water from the river.

Is the water for the place directly diverted from the river or canals? Sprinkler or gravity? 

I love the cabin....James


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

jwal10 said:


> IF I wasn't over here in God's country I would be over there. We grew the same crops here as there, it was easier/cheaper here. About 1/2 the water needed/wk. But I love it over there, different, drier. Here, on the west side of the Willamette Valley we get water from rivers, wells are more east of the Willamette river. Another great farming area in Oregon is just east of La Grande, almost all well irrigated there. Of course there is the Columbia basin, not as easy/cheap as you have to lift the water from the river.
> 
> Is the water for the place directly diverted from the river or canals? Sprinkler or gravity?
> 
> I love the cabin....James


There are two sources for the irrigation water, one is diverted from the Deshutes river, not sure about the other. Years ago when daddy farmed the place he used the old gravity method. The last tenant put in a pond and sprinkler system. He took his sprinkler lines when he left. One could go back to gravity pretty easily or buy some sprinklers and a pump.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

WOW! Ive been there !
Beautiful place , Ive always loved traveling through there ,but im not sure I could live there.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

We SOLD IT this time!!!! closing was held a day early (yesterday) and the checks have cleared the bank!  

Now who said realtors dont earn their keep?


----------

